
A Guide to PR for Startups - hackerews
http://www.craigkerstiens.com/2015/07/21/An-intro-PR-guide-for-startups/
======
jkincaid
This post is a good primer on PR basics. If you'd like to read more on the
subject, I (also) wrote a book about startup PR with plenty of examples (and a
few jokes).

 _The Burned-Out Blogger 's Guide to PR_: [http://www.amazon.com/The-Burned-
Out-Bloggers-Guide-PR-ebook...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Burned-Out-Bloggers-
Guide-PR-ebook/dp/B00NFAT238)

(I used to write for TechCrunch and have subsequently done PR consulting for
startups. Feedback on the book has been quite positive; if you read it and
wish it covered something, let me know!)

~~~
papercruncher
I second the recommendation, it was fairly short, an entertaining read, solid
tips and no fluff

~~~
jkincaid
Thanks!

------
andrewbinstock
This is a pretty good write up, although from the editor's point of view
(which ultimately is the one that counts if PR is going to get results), it
could be tightened up a bit.

I was the editor of Dr. Dobb's and am currently the editor of Java Magazine
(from Oracle). I get hundreds of pitches a month. The triage greatly favors
outreach about products in my site/magazine's wheelhouse and initiated by
someone I know. The latter bit is key. If my contact is at a PR agency that
I've worked with before, I know they know my coverage area and my interests.
But mostly important, I know their client will be prepared.

This means that if I ask for a demo, the guy doing it knows how to do a demo.
I also know the tech guy and the marketing guy on the call have a modicum of
understanding about how the conversation goes. (For example, not saying "we
were hoping to get some coverage because we just signed an ad contract with
you guys.") And finally, I know the agency will not contact me unless the
company truly has something to say.

Because of these factors, I know that there's a high likelihood that engaging
with the start-up will result in useful content for my readers.

In contrast, dealing with an unknown company and unknown PR person, it's a
crapshoot. I can spend a bunch of time and have nothing to show for it.

So, when I'm under the gun (which is most of the time), I will always favor
the interactions that are most likely to result in content I can use.

~~~
craigkerstiens
Thanks for the extra context. I've not been on the other side of the table,
but in a way this absolutely makes sense. It's nice to know that engaging in a
good form with an agency and showing up better prepped is found valuable to
editors and writers.

------
vonnik
This is a good introduction to PR. I've worked as both a reporter and PR
person, and I would add that PR faces a relational bottleneck. Most startups
opt for PR agencies because those agencies, if they are effective, have
established relationships with journalists. Tech reporters, as you can
imagine, are overwhelmed with pitches, with tons of startups fighting for the
same oxygen. Startup CEOs need to think good and hard about how interesting
their company's story is for strangers. Creating a good story is like creating
a good product -- it appeals to people on some fundamental level. A really
good story solves both the reader's problem of looking for valuable
information, and a reporter's problem of justifying her existence to her
editor and fulfilling her quota for the day. I wrote an ebook about this for
anyone interested, hosted at Celery:
[https://www.trycelery.com/](https://www.trycelery.com/)

~~~
TodPunk
I think it helps to think of your story as a second product that sells the
first. PR has a hell of a lot of moving parts, and could definitely be better
serviced if you can provide for all of them. I like that it's been mentioned
how many people's problems it has to solve. That's a really good start to
outrospecting for this goal.

~~~
vonnik
Totally agree. It's a second product, which a supply chain that travels from
real events through a CEO and PR person to a reporter's desk, and a product
manager, who is usually that PR person. The one other thing I would add is
that there's a real temptation to overmanage the message you send to
reporters, which leads to too much business-speak where everything is sunshine
and roses. The best stories are frank, they involve struggle and color, and
they usually piss someone off.

------
austenallred
I also wrote a guide to PR for startups, that's more "DIY for free" than about
hiring an agency. I've never had any trouble getting plenty of write-ups (from
a couple dozen major blogs/sites for average products to the cover of Time
Magazine for another).

I used to sell the book, but it's online for free
[http://austenallred.com/user-
acquisition/book/chapter/press/](http://austenallred.com/user-
acquisition/book/chapter/press/)

------
andyjsong
Here is Indiegogo's take on PR with crowdfunding campaigns:
[https://learn.indiegogo.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/05/IGG_C...](https://learn.indiegogo.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/05/IGG_Campaign_PR_Tip_Sheet_042215.pdf)

That being said, PR is spikey (traffic wise), also don't expect millions of
dollars to pour in after you announce your product. The news cycle is quick
and your can be yesterday's news in hours. The ones that stay relevant is what
they do with that traffic after. Make sure you have systems in place to
collect emails or track who your potential leads are.

PR is a better tool for branding your company, so when a VC wants to see how
the public receives you or a customer is deciding to buy your product and
wants to research if you're a legitimate company. "Oh! XYZ publication demoed
the product and it looks legit."

------
2thenextlevel
Thanks for sharing the ebooks @vonnik and @austenallred

------
jpredham
> "However, it’s of note an agency doesn’t alleviate you of doing work, nor
> should you want them to handle all parts of it."

Most important part in my mind. The effort that you put into helping a PR
agency iterate on pitches will be the biggest difference between getting good
results and being out a serious amount of time and money.

------
rubiquity
This is the same Craig Kerstiens as Postgres Craig Kerstiens. I didn't realize
he was into this kind of stuff, too.

~~~
hackerews
It's also the same Craig Kerstiens as Barbecue Craig Kerstiens:
[http://www.plantandplate.com/recipe-for-bbq-cheap-meat-
dry-r...](http://www.plantandplate.com/recipe-for-bbq-cheap-meat-dry-rub-and-
low-slow-heat/).

~~~
rubiquity
I'm not worthy.

